# Considering Purchase of Military Trailer: Need to Solve Titling/Registration



## Warped5 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm considering the purchase of a military trailer for (primarily) firewood hauling. They are tough and (relatively) cheap.

(I am in Indiana) I have all mechanical issues addressed. 

What do I need to tell the BMV to get a valid title issued? I'm not above 'fabricating information' to ease the process, either.

Thanks!


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 19, 2013)

Usually whoever purchases surplus vehicles get a dd form xxx with vehicle/trailer. You take that form to dmv & they'll issue title &reg. If you don't have that form available, a notarized bill of sale may work. Can look on steelsoldiers.com , lot of military vehicle info.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 19, 2013)

(Sorry I didn't provide all this detail in my original post.)

Thank you, Al ... but I'm kinda past all that. I know all of that, but my situation is that I may be buying the trailer out of a man's estate. All the seller knows is that he bought it the same day she was born in 1960. As far as anyone can remember, it has never been titled or had a plate on it. Seller can find no paperwork, her Dad was one meticulous sort of cat, too.

She's going to go to the BMV with his COD and some other info to see if they can dig up any info.

My thoughts are to just buy the trailer and remove all the data tags from it. Then go to the BMV with the bill of sale and tell them I bought it 'as is' so they can give me a state-issued VIN for it. Then I can register & plate it.

Any thoughts out there?


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 19, 2013)

Don't know why it wouldn't work. I'd probably call the dmv first before removing anything. In this state if you don't have prior registration or title for trailer it has to go thru inspection with state patrol. Then they give you a vin sticker so you can get reg & title.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 19, 2013)

Similar here .... I'm going to trot on down to the BMV tomorrow and have a chat with them.


----------



## morewood (Jan 10, 2014)

Here in NC you need to put working lights on it, take it to the DMV man, get it checked out. This is because the ID #s on the trailer don't work in the states input methods.....they want eyes on it. Easy enough though. I have had three so far. The old 5 lug wheels with military tires will be a pain when it comes time to change them(split rims and old school tires). My last two have the 8-lug modern style wheels/standard tires......most of these have surge brakes also.

Shea


----------

